# Problem mit MimeType/ContentType



## Gast °_° (1. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Anwendung(JSP), in dieser kann der User dateien hochladen
anschliesend hat er die Möglichkeit sich die Dateien per meinen Viewer anzeigen zu lassen 
leider unterstütz dieser nur pdf- und tiff- Dateien der Rest kann nicht angezeigt.

Den ContentType/MimeType hole ich per uploadedFile.getContentType(),
und ne einschrenkung auf die Contents habe ich mit dieser methode gestaltet.
Diese ist eigentlich auch immer erfolgreich.

LEIDER gibt es immer noch BöseUSER die einfach mit den DateiEndungen spielen,
wenn eine .txt-datei hochgeladen wird blockt er diese und wirft dem User ne Meldung,
ändert dieser die Endung der textdatei auf .pdf so greift mein blocken nicht mehr
da mir die methode getContentType den MimeType application/pdf bringt und der ist ja erlaubt.
Das selbe auch mit anderen Formaten

Meine Frage nun ist : 
Gibt es ne Möglichkeit den MimeType/ContentType aus dem DateiHeader der hochgeladenen Datei auszulesen ?
Wenn ja wie ? 

Und wird vielleicht auch die Information über den MimeType im Header geändert wenn man die endung ändert ?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## The_S (1. Aug 2007)

PDF und TIFF sollten beide einen ziemlich eindeutigen Header haben. Darauf könntest du prüfen.


----------



## Gast °_° (1. Aug 2007)

Die Frage war ja eigentlich dass ich das machen will nur nicht ganz weiß wie ich das anstellen soll.
Und ob es dafür schon irgendeine Feritge Methode gibt denn man muss ja das Rad nicht Tausendmal neu Erfinden


----------



## The_S (1. Aug 2007)

Fertige Methode kenne ich nicht, aber du musst die Datei wohl öffnen  und dann den Header auslesen. Wie die Header spezifiziert sind erklärt dir Google  .


----------



## kleiner_held (1. Aug 2007)

Vielleicht ist das was: https://jmimeinfo.dev.java.net/


----------

